# Nose piercing? Pros and Cons. Help me decide!



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

For those who have nose piercings, can you please help me decide? I've been wanting one for a while now but I need to know the pros and cons. 

If I take out the piercing, how long does it take to close up?
Is it hard to apply makeup around the nose ring?
Left or right side of nose?
What price is decent?
Any nose ring horror stories?

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.

- Jen


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 26, 2009)

do you have allergies that make you nose run often? if so i totally say don't get the piercing, it will keep it irritated and sore all the time...

when i finally took mine out it closed up with a couple days, and now i have a small purple scar.

price depends on what kind of jewelry you want.. i think mine cost 50 bucks


----------



## lyttleravyn (Apr 26, 2009)

Meh I like mine I guess. I have one with the hook-type end (I loathe the pop-in ones) and its constantly spinning around so the end is sticking out, making me look like I have metal boogers haha. 

I will say that when I got it done, that thing HURT! I also have my tongue, eyebrow, and 2 tattoos (one about 3"x3" on my calf and then a large colored lower back piece), and honestly I would choose to never get my nose done again! It's pretty close to the tear ducts, so I remember crying a bit.

Price-wise mine was a bit astronomical because I chose to get a platinum ring. It was around $160 total, but the place I go to allows you to use a platinum ring that you have purchased from them to pierce more than one thing. So I paid a lot for my nose piercing, but when I got my eyebrow I just had to pay the cost of the piercing, under $30. 

Hope that helps


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_If I take out the piercing, how long does it take to close up?
Is it hard to apply makeup around the nose ring?
Left or right side of nose?
What price is decent?
Any nose ring horror stories?


- Jen_

 
1 - When I take out my nose ring, it can close up within a matter of hours. But I generally don't take it out. I have a feeling if I wanted to get rid of it, within a month it would hardly be noticeable.

2 - Its not hard at all. Once its healed, its a free for all! you won't have to worry about it. While its healing, just be careful to avoid the area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 - Right, but I think left is more common?

4 - I think I paid around 50 canadian, but I cant remember.

5 - No horror stories! Its a DREAM piercing. It hardly hurt, my eye shed a single tear hehe! It healed quicker then any of my other piercings, it never gave me swelling, bled, or did anything unattractive while it was healing. It was a perfect piercing. I LOVE it. I want to have it the rest of my life. My tongue, belly button, and ears gave me many many more issues then my nose.


----------



## Sprinkledust (Apr 26, 2009)

I have never had my nose pierced but I know plenty of people who have done it. My bestie got hers done and she hated it afterwards....sad thing once she wanted to have her  piercing closed she developed a hard  cartilage sort of bump on her nose that has not gone away. Its really not that much noticeable but she can feel it on the outside and inside of her nose. None of my other friends had this problem though...but just letting you know it can happen.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sprinkledust* 

 
_I have never had my nose pierced but I know plenty of people who have done it. My bestie got hers done and she hated it afterwards....sad thing once she wanted to have her  piercing closed she developed a hard  cartilage sort of bump on her nose that has not gone away. Its really not that much noticeable but she can feel it on the outside and inside of her nose. None of my other friends had this problem though...but just letting you know it can happen._

 
Thanks...I have a hard bump on one of my ear piercings. I don't like it although it doesn't bother me much.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_1 - When I take out my nose ring, it can close up within a matter of hours. But I generally don't take it out. I have a feeling if I wanted to get rid of it, within a month it would hardly be noticeable.

2 - Its not hard at all. Once its healed, its a free for all! you won't have to worry about it. While its healing, just be careful to avoid the area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 - Right, but I think left is more common?

4 - I think I paid around 50 canadian, but I cant remember.

5 - No horror stories! Its a DREAM piercing. It hardly hurt, my eye shed a single tear hehe! It healed quicker then any of my other piercings, it never gave me swelling, bled, or did anything unattractive while it was healing. It was a perfect piercing. I LOVE it. I want to have it the rest of my life. My tongue, belly button, and ears gave me many many more issues then my nose._

 
Thanks this was really helpful!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a scar where you can still see where my hole was. That is pretty annoying.

I took mine out because certain businesses are weird about it. 

They ask you to wear a clear stud in it but when you take it in and out constantly, it really aggravates the piercing and makes your nose super red. At least mine was.

I personally think they're cute on some people, just think about where you work or will be working. I would hate for you to get it and take it out, which is kinda what happened to me!


----------



## Sashan (Apr 26, 2009)

If I take out the piercing, how long does it take to close up?
- I'm unsure how long they take to close up as I only ever take mine out when I want to do a face scrub and get rid of any flaky skin on my nose. I'm sure it would close up quite quickly if I did remove it though, which is another reason I only take it out if necessary.

Is it hard to apply makeup around the nose ring?
- No, I just slather make up all over it (once it healed) and then clean it off with a cotton bud. Mine has never gotten infected, so doing this doesn't seem to bother it.

Left or right side of nose?
- Right was my personal preference but it just depends on what you're most comfortable with. There are no set rules.

What price is decent?
- I paid $60NZ, including the temp stud and a cleaning spray. Just make sure you go somewhere that has the proper equipment, a good reputation and practices excellent hygiene.

Any nose ring horror stories?
- Nope. I absolutely adore my nose stud. I've wanted once since I was a teen and after getting my belly done, decided to finally do my nose. It feels like it was always meant to be there and doesn't give me any problems. It took just under 2 weeks to heal properly whereas my belly took forever and got infected constantly. Now and then I get it caught on a thread from my bath towel, but you just need to be a little careful. Mine hardly hurt at all. My right eye watered a little but that's just the body's natural reaction due to the location of the piercing.


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a nose piercing and it didn't really hurt. The funny thing was was that the piercer expected me to freak out and i didn't (I got it when I was 14 ... scared of that stupid needle but as long as it wasn't in my line of vision I didn't care). Jewelry pricing depends on what you want.

I put makeup over it and just clean around it with a q-tip and make sure it's cleaned out when I was my face (Dr. Bronners [or whatever it is] baby soap works well).

I haven't taken mine out but my mom did for an operation and it closed up, so now she has to get it re-done.


----------



## Delerium (Apr 26, 2009)

If I take out the piercing, how long does it take to close up?

I've never removed mine for long periods of times, but it does start to get smaller within 4 - 5 hours if I've taken it out for facials, etc and forgotten to put it back in.  I'm fairly sure that it would close fully in a few weeks.

Is it hard to apply makeup around the nose ring?

No, not really.  Sometimes I remove mine to put makeup on, others I don't and just clean my stone with a q-tip after.

Left or right side of nose?

I'm not sure which is more common, but I have mine done on the right side of my nose.

What price is decent?

I think that I paid about $30-35 for the piercing and maybe $30 for a gold nostril screw, then I found out I'm allergic to gold in my piercings and switched it out for plain old stainless.  I have 5 or 6 nostril screws now and they normally run me about $25 each.  

Any nose ring horror stories?

Not really.  I was so afraid to have it done and was sure it was going to hurt, but honestly, I barely felt it.  My upper cartilidge ear piercing and industrial hurt much much worse in my opinion.  Mine was only painful for about the first three days I had it and then only if I scrunched up my nose.

The only problem that I really have is that most nostril screws are too long for my nose and tend to stick out at the bottom unless I rotate it into a certain position.  Most have a length of about 7mm I think, and I need the elusive ones that are only 5mm long.

Make sure you go to a professional piercer that uses clean, sterile one use needles and not someone that uses a gun.

I prefer the nostril screws, or l-shaped jewelry opposed to the bones because the bones are too loose and kind of hurt to remove in my opinion.

The one thing that I will say is that if you get it done, just be vigilant about cleaning it.  Clean it twice a day with antibacterial soap and water and really work it into the piercing, rotate the jewelry.  Don't try to change the jewelry too soon, or you will have issues.  

Good luck!  I love mine!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

I have found the best way to treat my piercing addiction since I can't have facial ones with my job, is EAR piercings.

I <3 them. I have my conch, my cartilage, my tragus, and my helix. And I want a couple more


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I have found the best way to treat my piercing addiction since I can't have facial ones with my job, is EAR piercings.

I <3 them. I have my conch, my cartilage, my tragus, and my helix. And I want a couple more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is a great idea! I don't really like my ears cuz they are strangely small but I still like ear piercings. I think I may get a cartilage piercing. It's hot.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 27, 2009)

For some reason, my body reacts strangely to piercing.  I've had my nose done three times, twice on my right side, and once on the left.  I had to take it out both times when it was on the right because I developed a hypertrophic (bumpy) scar.  Both times it healed closed very quickly, within a couple of days, and the bump went away within a week.  Finally I saw a piercer who noticed that the cartilige on my right side was a bit thicker then on the left, so he suggested we do the left side.  That healed perfectly, and in a very short amount of time.  I kept it in for a couple of years, and only took it out because I had a severe sinus infection that was a massive headache.  Again, no scarring and it closed up quickly.  Also if you have metal sensitivities spring for something that is not steel, I used a white gold stud, expensive, but so worth it for me!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had my nose pierced before (left side, €20, with a ring) and I regret it cause of the scar I have from it now, like a little hole in my nose.
I found it got infected easily whenever it was bumped accidentally, and it never properly healed either though I had it for about half a year - I've had other facial piercings are none of them caused me as much trouble as my nose.
I'd say go for awesome ear piercings instead - just don't stretch your ears if you want to retain normality vis a vis earlobes at some point D: I regret stretching mine soooo f*ing much, I have perma-3mm-holes in my earlobes now which look like little slits... blah.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Meh I like mine I guess. I have one with the hook-type end (I loathe the pop-in ones) and its constantly spinning around so the end is sticking out, making me look like I have metal boogers haha. 

I will say that when I got it done, that thing HURT! I also have my tongue, eyebrow, and 2 tattoos (one about 3"x3" on my calf and then a large colored lower back piece), and honestly I would choose to never get my nose done again! It's pretty close to the tear ducts, so I remember crying a bit._

 
Ahh the metal booger has _got_ to be the biggest con for nose piercings. I hate having to shove it back into my nose because it looks like I'm picking my nose in public lol
and ITA..my nose piercing is the most painful out of all mines...

the only pro is I LIKE IT lol
con: its a little annoying when I'm washing my face..having to go around it and careful not to snag at it or get harsh chemicals in it..

If you're back in SF, go to Anubis @ Haight! I got mines there for $20. IMO, I think anything over $35 (unless its the jewelry that's costly) is ridiculous...


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2009)

I love my nose piercing. I had it done a few years ago at a piercing salon on a whim >_<

I didn't know which side to get it done on and so I let the guy working there pick. He seemed to know what he was doing heh, and he picked the right side for me and which position it should be in. It turned out really nice! It hurt for like a nano-second and he teased me because my eyes watered up lol.

Afterwards I just had to use a Q-tip and cleanse around the area a few times a day with a solution he gave me. I had to be careful how I washed my face and dried it - no rubbing a towel across the area OMG..it hurs if the little loops get caught around the nose stud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess thats a con but you only really do that once and then you know to avoid doing it again at all costs.

I've only taken it out only once when I had to have some tests done. It's pretty much a part of my face now and yes there is a permanent hole. I have no issues applying makeup to the area but if you get it done I'd wait for a while before using foundations etc in the area.

*Pro's:* Looks really cute, didnt hurt much
*Cons:* Permanent scar, might have to take it out for work, some people get infections easily


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got mine done when I was 17 and three days later I took it out. You never notice how much you touch your nose until you get it peirced lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only took it out because I didn't end up liking how it looked on me and it closed up in about 4 days but I do have a small tiny scar where it was peirced which is kinda annoying. My only advice would be to make absolute sure you really want it or else you will end up making the same mistake I did. Good luck!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2009)

I used to have my nose pierced twice on the left side and I wore rings for many years.

1) I recommend that you go to a fully qualified Body Piercing Studio.

2) There isn't a problem with applying makeup just clean the stud or ring with a tissue or Q tip. After its fully healed you could take the piercing out to apply foundation and then put it back in straight away. I wouldn't recommend using foundation after you have just had it done though, as you will need to keep the area clean and free from infection.

3) I found the nose heals pretty quickly if you take the ring out too soon and even after a few years with one it heals fast. 

4) I think it's best to have it pierced on the left side.


----------



## Willa (Apr 29, 2009)

I had mine pierced when I was about 15 years old, I'm now 28
It doesnt close if I remove it for a couple of hours
You have to pay special attention with your foundation around it, but it's easy to do. 
When you want to wipe your nose, you just have to be carefull so the pin doesnt hurt inside, but that's it.
I paid about 30$ for this, but this was years ago.
About the pain, it hurst a little but it's over quickly
I have to admit that it hurt more than the tongue piercing I had, but my Monroe was wayyyyyy more painfull.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 29, 2009)

The best jewlery to have in it at first is a stud,due to the fact a hoop moves around a lot,and can cause a lot of irritation.

It's best to avoid getting make-up around a fresh piercing,so just go around it with a Q-tip if you get any on it.

It can close up within hours,or a few days.It just depends on the persons' body,really.

As for pain..it depends on the persons' pain tollerance.

Side doesn't really matter,it's just up to you,and what you think will look best.

For pricing..I'd say about fifty bucks.

------------------------
I guess I have a bit of a 'horror story',too.I got my first nostril piercing when I was fourteen,and I got it pierced with a little stud the shape of a star.Well,I guess the jewlery was so tight it embedded into my nose.Which caused a lot of pain,and a gnarly headache.So,I had to go back to the shop and get it removed,and put a normal stud in it.So,maybe wait on the 'cutesy' stuff.Haha.


Ohhh!And don't forget to do seasalt soaks!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_That is a great idea! I don't really like my ears cuz they are strangely small but I still like ear piercings. I think I may get a cartilage piercing. It's hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Girl you are talking to the girl with the biggest lobes in American history. HAHA. I dislike my ears, too, but I truly love my ear piercings. It gives me a little "Edge" without being too obvious like a lip piercing or something. At 25, working as a "professional", having ears piercings helps me feel a LITTLE young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should totally do it! Just google different kinds of ear piercings, there are SO many that are TOTALLY cute and feminine without looking insane!

I personally love the rook (I had mine done but it grew out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I love the tragus piercings!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for this thread. I am debating getting my nose re-pierced. I had it done back in the day. It was cute- but it was impossible for me to get it back in if it came out. Also, the jewlery must have been cheap because the stones from the studs always fell out! It was annoying. The only thing stopping me is work. I wonder how they would re-act.


----------



## juicygirl (May 1, 2009)

i got my nose pierced in the middle of february this year and i love it. i originally wanted to get my lower lip pierced but the doctors i worked for said they would make me take it out. they weren't too keen on the nose piercing but oh well. the piercing itself was pretty uncomplicated and i paid about 60.00 to get my left side pierced. i found that it was easier than my helix. anyway, cleaning and putting makeup really is not a problem. (i have a hook type which is the best!) only thing is that a month and a half into having it pierced, i got anxious and wanted to change the piercing. so i did it and that's when i developed a bump, or keloid, right next to the piercing which looked blah because it was right on my nose, like a huge white pimple, lol. but anyway, my dermo injected it with some cortisone which i think helped but honestly, the best thing to do in that situation and just in general to care for the piercing is SEA SALT SOAKS!! cannot stress it enough and now the bump is completely gone! also, invest in a can of H2O Ocean Spray (you can find it at hot topic) and to clean the area around the piercing, i use provon medicated lotion soap. anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 1, 2009)

*If I take out the piercing, how long does it take to close up?* Hmm...dont really know...mine has been out for some hours and hasnt closed up...Im not sure if ur asking because u might WANT to take it out, or because ur scared if itll fall out, and you'll have to get it repierced. A friend took hers out and its closed up...probably within a week? Everyone is probably different...?
*Is it hard to apply makeup around the nose ring?* No, I apply my makeup right over it, then wipe off the crystal so it shines again
*Left or right side of nose?* ....personal choice. Doesnt mean anything either way. I have my left side done, but wanted my right side, but listened to a friend when she told me the left side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whatever side u want
*What price is decent? *I paid $20 for mine, because its at the tattoo place me and my boyfriend go to, and because I got 2 tattoos the same day. I usually hear  people say around $50
*Any nose ring horror stories?* ....no. Every once in awhile I get this pimple above my piercing and once it pops it bleeds a lot..but that happens like once or twice a month and its just annoying, not a horror. 

I really say, that if u get it pierced u should use a nose screw. Those things stay inside ur nose and dont usually fall out. They arent easy to put in though, so id have the piercer pierce u with it, and then just keep it in there. Nose rings arent like belly rings, where u change them often for a new design....not IMO anyways....I dont want designs or stars or flowers in mynose, just a little sparkle. I took my screw out and couldnt get it back in, and Ive had just the regular straight ring in now, and its a pain in the ass. When u do anything it falls right out. In my opinion, the piercing hurt really bad, but only for a couple of minutes, and then it was worth it....itd be a lot less of a hassle if I had a nose ring that stayed put though.

Good luck


----------



## stronqerx (May 2, 2009)

*If I take out the piercing, how long does it take to close up?* When ever I take mines out for about a couple of hours it doesn't close up.

*Is it hard to apply makeup around the nose ring?* For me this is the only thing that I dislike about my noses ring. I always have to take it out when I apply my foundation. I've tried applying foundation over it and then cleaning it but it still looks dirty.

*Left or right side of nose?* I've had both sides done twice lol. Right now I have it on my right side, idk doesn't really matter I guess.


*What price is decent?* The first time I got mines done I went to 'the village' here in NYC, aka piercing/tattoo town lol so it was pretty cheap I think $25?


*Any nose ring horror stories?*
Not really. I had my nose pierced all through out hs, and then took it off for about 3 yrs, this year my fiance asked me to re-pierce it because he said he thinks its sexy and very feminine. I get a lot of compliments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, do you guys know of a good place where I can buy better studs? Because I can never find any good rings, I always have to get the cheap ones and the lil stones fall off like hilly had mentioned.


----------



## milamonster (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Hi guys,

For those who have nose piercings, can you please help me decide? I've been wanting one for a while now but I need to know the pros and cons. 

If I take out the piercing, how long does it take to close up?
Is it hard to apply makeup around the nose ring?
Left or right side of nose?
What price is decent?
Any nose ring horror stories?

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.

- Jen_

 
i love my nose piercing! once it heals there's NO problemos! seriously...i kept messing iwth it before it healed and it did act up a bit...but im hard headed. now i can yank it ou t or whatever and its just plane fine. it fell out once when i slept after i got it done , had to have been a couple of hours. hurt  abit to ge tback in bu ti did it! 
i paid 50 for mine at the biggest tattoo shop in the small town of santa cruz, ca. so they can charge what they want haha. but i got the kind they bend to fit to your nose...i like it that way. 
i have no horror stories other than what i mentioned. oh and if you want an actual ring sposedly youre sposed to tell them cuz theyre sposed to pierce it different...when i put in my nose ring it was a bit bigger than the one in my nose already. so it hurt a lil bit to get it in but thats it...


----------



## MissAlly (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_Also, do you guys know of a good place where I can buy better studs? Because I can never find any good rings, I always have to get the cheap ones and the lil stones fall off like hilly had mentioned._

 


Body jewelry Bodyartforms plugs, barbells, captives, nosescrews, labrets, and more...


It has a great selection of jewlery.


----------



## Mp1627 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm getting mine done Thursday for $20


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 5, 2012)

L1LMAMAJ said:


> - Jen


 
  	1. i very rarely take mine out. once it came out while i was sleeping and it was very hard to put back in. i had to have my mom put the ring in backwards just to get it in and so it wouldn't close up. then a couple months ago i had an MRI and i bought some clear plastic retainers and i only had it out for a couple hours and it was still really hard to put my normal ring back in. the common  answer is anywhere from a couple hours to a day, i would assume. 

  	2. no, it's not. just make sure while it's healing you don't get any around the hole. it'll just irritate it and get it infected. once it's healed it's fine and you can apply like normal.

  	3. i have mine on my right side. 

  	4. i believe mine was $30 then i gave a tip so it was probably around $35, including jewelry. i would say anything over $45 is too much but that's just imo. 

  	5. nah they're relatively easy to manage once healed. i got mine done in march of 2011 and i was told it had, at maximum, a 6 month heal time. the first few times i tried to change it i got really queasy [i'm a whimp when it comes to pain lol so] but now that it's been over a year it's fine. i never change it from my ring to a stud but if i had to it's really no big deal. i do have this bump next to it though that's just a bump of skin... it's not a keloid because sometimes it'll get larger and really red and then it'll just go away on it's own. it also goes away whenever i'm on antibiotic so... i really have no idea what it is haha. it doesn't bother me because it's not that noticeable [to others]. but i really love my piercing so i'm gonna be :[ if i have to take it out for a job.


----------



## megancadwell (Sep 22, 2012)

[h=4] *hello my name is Megan Cadwell *[/h]  	*i want my nose to be done but i do not know how old you have to be to get it done.i have my up eare pierced that hurt about 10 mins and then my mom had it done and she cryed and i had my up eare prerced i was 13 years old i am 15 years old i want my nose do to how old do you have to be.And my up eare is still open and i would 



**






**



*=love to get my nose done.
  	Quote:


----------



## GabbyD611 (Jan 17, 2013)

I got my nose pierced on my 14th birthday, I originally went to a tattoo parlor to get it done but they REFUSED to pierce or tattoo me.  It all depends on where you go.  I had to go to the piercing pagoda and they did it with a gun, and I then found out afterwards that guns aren't good for piercings (besides earlobes).  I don't have any problems with my nose piercing though, just gotta get used to having to take it out when I blow my nose and when I put on makeup.  A lot of people like it and says it looks cute, so I think it's worth it.


----------



## Madeleine Mills (Jun 25, 2013)

if you live in Australia don't go to cosmetics plus they are not hygienic and not properly qualified.


----------



## SammieJo13 (Aug 4, 2013)

i have my nose done. It didn't hurt at all for me. But they did numb it. And idk if it will close up I've had mine for about 6-8 months . I never had to clean mine because I never get my piecings infected idk y lol


----------



## Taylaa Rose (Oct 21, 2013)

I have had my nose pierced 2 times now. It takes about a day to close up. As me being a teenager, you can imagine I would forever be doing my make up lol. Applying make up to the nose is not hard at all. When you first get it pierced be gentle with the force you put the make up on, but as you get used to it then apply normally. I got my nose done twice on my left side. I chose my left side because its the opposite side to my fringe. My nose piercing cost me £15. And as far as I know no there is no horror stories.


----------



## Countingstars13 (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to get an nose piercing but I don't know who I should go to the only piercing shop I know of is the under ground in olean newyork. I don't know anybody that works there nor I don't know if they are good with they're work. People who know the under ground shop in olean newyork please tell me if they are good or not. I'm 12 and I just pierced my second hole for my ears by my self don't worry I did my research. Can someone please help I also want my belly button pierced. If you help your amazing. :eyelove: :bigstar: :bump:


----------



## Silverwolf (Apr 7, 2014)

The hard bump on your friends nose is probably just scar tissue, when I take my piercings out (I've had them for 9 years) I can feel the scar tissue


----------



## Taggyms (Apr 13, 2014)

I got my nose pierced 4 months ago i had no probs i wanted the last year of my 40's to go out with a bang. Ive had it pierced 3 times but the stud fell out had a friend do it we laughed so hard i ended up getting sick i hav sec progressive M.S this lat time i had it done professionaly. I just had brain MRI so i had to take the piggyback out n put in plastic one they did it for free. Now i went and bought sterling silver studs with tiny ball at the end the plastic one just slid right in. Been hearing horror stories abt silver but my piercing is healed so can i now put silver stud in for a few days i dont want permant black mark the silver studs r awesome i have stainless steel ones too if they dont wrk i can always put back the cork screw its weird cuz the plastic 20g is a lot longer than the other 20 g studs that came in a pack.i dnt want the shorter studs to fall out but cant stand this pink plastic one looks like a big zit umm what to do?


----------



## NYoungPR (Apr 13, 2014)

I had my nose pierced and I absolutely loved it! They removed it during my c-section and it closed over before I could get a new one in  BUT I will be getting it re-done lol


----------



## Kayla Renee (Jun 4, 2014)

this is exactly how I feel about my nostril piercing . Got the right side done on saturday , hardly hurt, healing amazing. THE PERFECT DREAM PIERCING


----------



## fsdasfdsfasd (Aug 26, 2014)

Bodycandy.com
GREAT prices and fast shipping!


----------



## sgmprincess09 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't have my nose pierced.. thought about it a little, but my current job and hopeful future career would probably not be okay with it.
  I did get my belly button pierced and at that time I was working at a hardware store and pretended to be one of the boys in the yard lol so I was constantly carrying things and would get my piercing stuck on to my clothes or just pulled IDK it was weird.
  Long story short it took forever to heal and then it seemed like it got infected so I removed it.
  I went to a different piercing shop and shown them my belly they said it looked more like a reaction the ring used. 
  Now I have a scar and have been using coconut oil, I think its working fine but do any of you know if there is a better product out there for scars like these????
  Sad, but I really want to get it done again. This time my jewelry will be gold because I don't do well with surgical steel.


----------



## sgmprincess09 (Aug 27, 2014)

fsdasfdsfasd said:


> Bodycandy.com
> GREAT prices and fast shipping!


  I've shopped from there before and I like them


----------



## Butterfly123 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi I'm New and Have a Question How Do You Clean a Nose Piercing and What Do You Use? Does a Piercing Heal On It's Own?


----------

